# Ted Nugent



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Probably getting the water board treatment right now and then a ticket to Gitmo.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's called open mouth insert foot.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

and others don't ?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I sure wish he would go represent somebody else.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

THAT'S NOT THE PROBLEM


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I must have missed something. What did he do this time?


----------



## down2hunt (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06XVt6zE ... ata_player


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

down2hunt said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06XVt6zEr9E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Thanks for the link and welcome to the forum! I didn't know to what people were referencing either, BUT are you guys serious? That is just a figure of speech! BFD! I think he is well spoken and that when taken in context is a perfectly acceptable statement. Anybody who gets their panties in a twist over that needs to get a job or something. :roll:


----------



## down2hunt (Apr 20, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> down2hunt said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06XVt6zEr9E&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...


Your welcome and thank you. And yes I agree it was clearly just rhetoric. He was trying to rally guys at an NRA convention to vote for Mitt. His tactics, like it or not, were tailored to his audience and I'm sure quite effective.

Regardless, the SS has better things to do than chase down Uncle Ted for a BBQ.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

down2hunt said:


> Regardless, the SS has better things to do than chase down Uncle Ted for a BBQ.


Yeah, rumor has it that the SS has been VERY BUSY, or ocupado as the Columbians say.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Who's Ted Nugent?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry Goob- I should hvae referneced the Amboy Dukes


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

My point is that when some people, like my daughter in law, hear and see those kinds of sound bites they don’t know the context. He’s not talking to just us. The people that propose to represent gun owners need to speak in a manner that doesn’t scare little girls that grew up without seeing a gun.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The point that Ted was making needs to be heard by all patriotic citizens of our country, not just the ones that own guns. We need to reclaim our government from those who would oppress all. The gun owners are in the spotlight right now, because we hold the key to protecting all of our God given rights. Take away the guns, then free speech is the next to go. Then the rest will follow. Ask any of the millions that have fallen victim to Hitler, Stalin, Mao, Pol Pot, etc., etc, etc. Political correctness is one of the tactics used to disarm America. It has no place when proclaiming the truth.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Ted is a twice convicted poacher.
Once in CA for shooting an undersized deer over illegal bait and once for shooting a bear after having already having shot one in the same year.
Ted is also a draft dodger and child support deadbeat.

How any sportsman can stomach anything more than to listen to some of his mediocre music is beyond me.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Troll said:


> Ted is a twice convicted poacher.......
> How any sportsman can stomach anything more than to listen to some of his mediocre music is beyond me.


I think I'm inclined to agree...just off the top of my head I can't recall any of his music!
The SS can't pick and choose which threats are serious regardless of the context. 
He'll get off with a little warning/slap on the wrist, which I have no problem with, and then he can get back to his little publicity stunts so he can try to sell more of his mediocre music.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Troll said:


> Ted is a twice convicted poacher.
> Once in CA for shooting an undersized deer over illegal bait and once for shooting a bear after having already having shot one in the same year.
> Ted is also a draft dodger and child support deadbeat.


So, being the objective person you are you are totally opposed to Eric Holder, Tom Daschle and Tim Geithner serving in any official capacity as tax cheats and delinquents ( =deadbeat to not only his kids, but to the entire citizenry of the US) or are you making solely a politically based bias statement? If so, since when did liberals care about anyone's personal life? Oh the irony, apparently the tables have turned to where not only the candidate is exempt from criticism as long as the economy is good (including perjury in a grand jury is acceptable & draft dodging as long as you are liberal), but even a spokesman from a campaign contributor's personal life is scrutinized??? :roll: 
Clearly none of those acts are ok and downright stupid especially considering that you make your living from hunting. However, since he is not the candidate, but simply expressing his opinion...get over yourself!


The Naturalist said:


> The SS can't pick and choose which threats are serious regardless of the context.
> He'll get off with a little warning/slap on the wrist, which I have no problem with, and then he can get back to his little publicity stunts so he can try to sell more of his mediocre music.


 As a sincere question-do you really think they will even look at that twice? I can't imagine them even taking that seriously, the statement was referring to the administration, not the person, wasn't it?? I don't know how they handle what, but in a campaign year I would think such stuff would be fairly common place.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Huge,
I never mentioned what Ted said as I believe in his right to say it.

My issue is solely as a sportsman and his repeated poaching.
Ted is a poacher, first and foremost he is a poacher. I cannot look beyond that.
I hate poachers more than any thing. They are the worst type of theif.

Ted is a twice convicted poacher, leads me to believe that those who support him now support poachers.

You don't support twice convicted poachers, do you?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

And still the liberal double standard survives. We have a convicted drug dealer in the white house. The previous president from that party was a philanderer, draft dodger, and perjurer. It seems to me that this country is in desperate need of leadership that has integrity and moral values.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> *As a sincere question-do you really think they will even look at that twice?* I can't imagine them even taking that seriously, the statement was referring to the administration, not the person, wasn't it?? I don't know how they handle what, but in a campaign year I would think such stuff would be fairly common place.


Probably not, but since it was made in a very public setting, I think they need to make it look like they're doing their job, especially after their Columbian escapades.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> *And still the liberal double standard survives*. We have a convicted drug dealer in the white house. The previous president from that party was a philanderer, draft dodger, and perjurer. *It seems to me that this country is in desperate need of leadership that has integrity and moral values*.


Double standards know no boundaries and so swing both directions, and I agree with you that there is a serious lack of integrity in many of our leaders Federal and State.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Troll said:


> Huge,
> I never mentioned what Ted said as I believe in his right to say it.
> 
> My issue is solely as a sportsman and his repeated poaching.
> ...


For the record, yes, yes I do! 
Supporting what a person says certainly does not equate to me supporting him as a poacher. The term "poach/poacher/poaching" is so broad, the seriousness varies greatly! I don't support it in any measure or degree, but what he did in both cases didn't appear to result in what bothers me the most about poaching = taking away opportunity from others, if I understood the charges correctly. Would I look at a person differently who stole a pack of gum vs. a person who stole hundreds of people's retirement accounts? Very different crimes, but all classified as "poaching" in the hunting world? I don't condone his actions in any way and find his actions to be absolutely beyond stupid to risk your livelihood all on tape no less. I find his thoughts to be good, in general, but there is definitely a disconnect between his actions and his thoughts.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Liberal double standard?

What kind of standard is it when a supposed sportsman supports and defends a twice convicted poacher?

Not to mention that Ted is also a draft dodger, a meth user, a pediphile and a child support deadbeat, did I mention he is also a conservative hero? 
Is it a double standard or is this behavior THE standard?


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

For the record, Huge supports twice convicted poachers.
For the record, a Diamond member of Utah Wildlife supports twice convicted poachers.
I will not look beyond Poacher. That's all I need to know to not support someone, in anything. Once a poacher, always a poacher.

I don't know how you can say Ted did not steal the oppertunity of others, because he most certainly did.
He shot a undersized deer in a trophy unit. He removed the oppertunity for a law abiding sportsman to harvest that deer when it became a trophy. He shot and wounded a bear, which under Alaska law is considered your take for the year in that area, then he killed another bear in the same area. Which bear did he not take away from another sportsman? It had to be one of them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Troll,
I am not sure if I am supposed to take you seriously or not, but you apparently did take my one line seriously even though it was not meant as such; as the following 10 or so lines more clearly explained. 
As far as really liking the guy, I think his music is fair at best, his show is also fair, but I do like his sentiments on 2A, that is about as far as it goes for me.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Serious as a heart attack I am.
At least your back peddeling now.

See where he took the opportunity from other sportsman?

I liked his music, it helped me get through many a day while in the military, but that was almost 40 years ago and he was not a poacher then. Just a draft dodging pediphile meth user, which I did not know about at the time.

The NRA should fire him from the board, to not do so condones his actions, twice.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

> We have a convicted drug dealer in the white house.


Will someone please explain this?


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

It's called conservative fantasy.

Common term is "But Obama". It is used when a conservative, under attack, has nothing to say that can defend their position.

Very much like 3rd graders saying, "But Bobby".


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> For the record, yes, yes I do!
> Supporting what a person says certainly does not equate to me supporting him as a poacher. The term "poach/poacher/poaching" is so broad, the seriousness varies greatly! I don't support it in any measure or degree, but what he did in both cases didn't appear to result in what bothers me the most about poaching = taking away opportunity from others, if I understood the charges correctly. Would I look at a person differently who stole a pack of gum vs. a person who stole hundreds of people's retirement accounts? Very different crimes, but all classified as "poaching" in the hunting world? I don't condone his actions in any way and find his actions to be absolutely beyond stupid to risk your livelihood all on tape no less. I find his thoughts to be good, in general, but there is definitely a disconnect between his actions and his thoughts.


Great answer and I completely agree with your point of view.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

We sure are learning who supports poachers on this forum.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Troll said:


> We sure are learning who supports poachers on this forum.


 :roll: Ya, that's what it means. _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ :roll:


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Call um like I see um.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Who's Ted Nugent?


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Fiddle player from Casper, suprised you haven't heard of him.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Troll said:


> For the record, Huge supports twice convicted poachers.
> For the record, a Diamond member of Utah Wildlife supports twice convicted poachers.


 You forgot to mention that I am not only a diamond member, but a double diamond Amway distributor AND a member of the jelly of the month club!


Troll said:


> Serious as a heart attack I am.
> At least your back peddeling now.


You are way off, I was actually moon walking, totally different from back peddling!


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

phantom said:


> > We have a convicted drug dealer in the white house.
> 
> 
> Will someone please explain this?


Sorry, I can't get past this either. Can we just make stuff up now?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Goob. I believe Ted had something like disease as I recall think'n it was Catch Scratch Fever he contracted as a young'n...hmmmm potentially from Cats or drugs he came in contact with to help with Cat Scrath Fever...but Catch Scratch Fever is a disease from cats and compounded I'm sure by stimulating drugs Ted had prescribed legally   ...maybe that's what helped him with Vietnam..think he's a Cat horder...what a great as a spokes person for an organization...

OOO°)OO OOO°)OO


----------

